# Checking In



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Hello everyone, action just joined your forum a couple days ago and then immediately started having computer problems. finally got those cured and now want to say how great this group seems to be at solving problems for everyone that has one. We (really DW) just bought a repossessed 2002 23fbs outback and sold our very old Prowler. It was difficult for me to part with it.







I was really attached to it. Any way we are looking forward to getting to know ya'll and spending time in our OB. Have already spent 3 nights in it since acquiring it the end of October. It is in remarkable condition for a repo but still lots of things I want to do. Sooo, you will probably be hearing from me time to time on mod subjects. I am a retired Govt contract Officer and Engineer: DW is retired decorator.WE have 3 grands we are looking forward to taking camping here in Montana where we have lived for 30yrs. It will take some time to learn the ropes here so please be patient with me.







shy

Thanks to all

Dallas


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Dallas,

Welcome to Outbackers.com and congrads on your new Outback.

I know you and your family will love it. With you being an engineer and your DW as a decorator you will have the best looking Outback anywhere.







Happy camping.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Dallas welcome and Congratulations on adopting an Outback! Don't hesitate to jump in and ask questions or jump in the fun... always good to have a new member join in the fun!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, STEELHEAD!* action action action

Welcome to our little corner of the internet!

Please do not hesitate to post questions (and answers too!). As an Engineer and Decorator duo, I'm sure your input will be sought regularly! Questions like "Where do I mount the 42" plasma TV so my wife will not complain, and how do I get it to stay on the wall?"

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

dallas

welcome to the group action & congrats on your new(used) outback.

darrel


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and enjoy your outback









Mike


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I wonder which Outbacker had their trailer Repo'd.

Welcome to the site and post often!


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome to the cult!!!


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome Steelhead!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Dallas ,

Welcome to our site and congratulations on buying your Outback! sunny I know you are going to enjoy both for a long time to come. Have you visited the Map of The Outbackers and posted your info yet?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Steelhead to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 23FBS 
Just ask away on anything you like, Everyone here is willing to help.

Don action


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Montana, eh? Live anywhere near the Bridger Bowl? I love to ski there!

Welcome aboard....neighbor!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Welcome and congrats on your adopted Outback 23. For mods check out the Photo Gallery...lots of mods there. Just ask and instructions will be in your e-mail









Jan


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Katrina said:


> I wonder which Outbacker had their trailer Repo'd.
> [snapback]64277[/snapback]​


Not mine EVER!!!

Welcome to Outblackers! action

Bill.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi, Dallas, and welcome to Outbackers! I love Montana, especially Red Lodge, where I visit at least once a year. Congrats on the Outback! action


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome to the fold and glad to see you have been assimilated...

Outbacking (Verb): Actually a clever way of saying addicted...

Reverie


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Steelhead,

Welcome to the forum, I found that this forum is probably the best one for info, help ect from the guys and gals, again welcome!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome and congrats on your new Outback. Looking forward to getting your feedback on how you enjoy the Outback over the Prowler.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Want to thank each one for the warm welcome. Am looking forward to many rewarding times in our OB and discussing issues here with you all.

Thanks again
Dallas


----------

